# Distorsión a volumen medio en amplificador LM1875



## Jorabis (Mar 27, 2010)

He diseñado y contruido un amplificador estéreo con un potenciómetro doble para controlar el volumen y dos integrados LM1875 de National Semiconductor alimentado a 0 y +15 con divisor de tensiones sumado a la entrada de señal y 2 condensadores en la salida para cortar la contínua.

Lo curioso del caso es que, una vez montado, el amplificador funciona y, en general, suena bien. Sin embargo, cuando el potenciómetro se encuentra en un rango de volumenes medios, en la salida de audio izquierda aparece una leve distorsión. No así en la salida derecha ni en ninguna de las dos quando el volumen deseado es menor o hacia el máximo disponible.

Se le ocurre a alguien a qué podría ser debido?

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 27, 2010)

> ...alimentado a 0 y +15 con divisor de tensiones sumado a la entrada de senyal y 2 condensadores en la salida para cortar la contínua...


Eh? Está bien que lo alimentes con +15 0 -15 Vcc, pero no entiendo la parte "sumado a la entrada de* señal* y dos condensadores en la salida para cortar la contínua"

Supongo que quisiste decir: Puente rectificador de cuatro diodos y *un capacitor para cada rama*, para compensar la media onda y hacer la contínua...
Así es como debería ser. Cuatro diodos (o un puente rectificador de los comerciales, mejor) y por lo menos *4700uF por rama* para compensar media onda...

Esa posible distorsión puede que la cause la falta de rectificado (capacitores) en la contínua, ya que si le falta, cuando exigís el amplificador te pide, y como no hay capacidad para reponer esa media onda, recorta. Y eso debe ser la posible distorsión que escuchás...

Espero ser claro... Si quedan dudas o estoy equivocado aclará un poquito mas, y si podés, vendrían mejor unas fotos del amplificador y el rectificado...

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## Jorabis (Mar 27, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta!

Lo siento si no me he explicado bien, pero los integrados no estan alimentados con una fuente simétrica, sino con una única fuente de +15 que proporciona un transformador comercial. Entonces, para poder amplificar la senyal AC necesito "subir su centro" o "offset" si no me equivoco, de 0 a 7,5V para que entre en el rango que me puede amplificar el integrado que es de 0 a 15V debido al modo en que lo alimento. De ahí que, antes de la salida a los altavoces (parlantes) necesito cortar esa contínua y volver a poner el offset en 0. Para conseguir eso hay dos capacitadores de 2200uF.

Entiendo tu idea de porque me falla pero, entonces, porqué sólo recortaría cuando le exiges un poquito y no cuando les exiges al máximo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2010)

Tavo:
El P.O. *está alimentando el chip con simple polaridad*, por eso tiene que polarizar una entrada con un divisor de tensión y poner un capacitor a la salida para eliminar la componente de C.C. que aparece.

No tiene nada que ver con la alimentación...salvo que es una pena alimentar ese amplificador con tan poca tensión


----------



## Tavo (Mar 27, 2010)

ajá ok. Ooops!

De todos modos no recomiendo alimentar así al LM1875 pudiendo hacerle la alimentación de la siguiente manera:






Esto no es lo más recomendable, pero seguro mucho mejor que lo alimentes con una única rama, positivo y negativo.

Lo que si, este esquema requiere bastante filtrado porque la onda creo es mas "incompleta" que rectificando con cuatro diodos, pero seguro con un cap 4700uF por rama va a andar bien.

Te recomiendo que pruebes este método. Y seguro que se va a comportar mejor.
Y además al ser alimentado con tensión partida, lleva menos componentes que on tensión simple, incluyendo el capacitor de desacople de contínua entre el ampli y el parlante 

Saludos!
Tavo10

PD: La imagen está copiada de un documento PDF de Construya su Videorockola.


me uno a esto:


> salvo que es una pena alimentar ese amplificador con tan poca tensión



Yo le daría por lo menos 20 volt de contínua, o mejor, un transformador de 17 + 17 Vca que rectificados te dan 24Vcc aprox.

Pss! Jorabis, pasate por acá, calculo que te va a servir. Tenés la PCB a escala y todo.

Saludos!


----------

